# Winter bulk diet.



## Kalel (Nov 5, 2013)

Just finished my first show. Went in at 153.8 at about 7-8%. Rebounded to 167 already. I want to do another show in about a year maybe. Gain as much as I can until then. 




Add, change or remove anything you see fit I'm still new at making my own diets. Had a coach for the show.


----------



## jameshundson (Nov 7, 2013)

Really nice diet plan, i personally like greek yogurt. Do you take any protein shakes?


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 7, 2013)

It looks like he takes 3 shakes a day. I like your diet plan but I would think that 2300 calories is still a little low for a bulk diet. And if you really want to gain as much as possible add a lot more fat to your diet. Calorie dense foods my brotha. And skip the egg whites. Whole, organic, omega 3 eggs is where its at. Healthy fats and awesome protein. It is literally the perfect bodybuilding food.


----------



## Kalel (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yep like he said 3 shakes. And yea calories are a touch low but I focused more on the macros I guess and I do want to bulk but did purposely keep the fat lower. I just worked for 5 months for these abs lol


----------



## vikingquest (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm in a bulk now.  I'm shooting for 4,500 cals a day.  Something good with a in Greek yogurt.. Allmax isoflex chocolate peanut butter! One scoop per cup.  Its my little treat since I'm trying to keep it semi clean.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 8, 2013)

Kalel said:


> Thanks guys. Yep like he said 3 shakes. And yea calories are a touch low but I focused more on the macros I guess and I do want to bulk but did purposely keep the fat lower. I just worked for 5 months for these abs lol



I understand about the abs. But the only way to get bigger is to eat BIG. And I think limiting the carbs will be better for the abs than limiting the fat will.


----------



## warzonz13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Gotta shoot for 4 to 5 thousand calories and I wouldn't worry about the fat as long as its healthy fats. The abs will be there when ya diet again. Gaining a little fat weight is a necessary part of bulking just don't over do it.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Nov 9, 2013)

The guy is 165lbs starting a 5k diet off the bat is foolish. He is smart by setting a standard and I am sure he will increase his kcal by 400-500 every few weeks if gains are not being made until he hits his sweet spot....


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 9, 2013)

:yeahthat:  do like the idea of upping fat metabo eat that shit up then protein will be used to build the blocks.


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 10, 2013)

SERIES THREE Ep.#2 EAT BIG TO GET BIG with SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana - YouTube






eat like this and you'll be huge!


----------



## Kalel (Nov 10, 2013)

xvvfacevvx said:


> The guy is 165lbs starting a 5k diet off the bat is foolish. He is smart by setting a standard and I am sure he will increase his kcal by 400-500 every few weeks if gains are not being made until he hits his sweet spot....



Exactly. No reason to go full blown, I'm rebounding quickly I don't want to start shoving that much in just to retain a bunch of fat. If I stop going up or start plateauing I'll make some minor changes.


----------



## Kalel (Nov 10, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> SERIES THREE Ep.#2 EAT BIG TO GET BIG with SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana - YouTube
> eat like this and you'll be huge!



I love rich piana but that was one of the least
Informative videos I've ever watched lol.


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Kalel said:


> I love rich piana but that was one of the least
> Informative videos I've ever watched lol.



It was about eating a lot food man. What's not to get?


----------



## Kalel (Nov 10, 2013)

I mean. I get that. But he's like idk I eat some rice and chicken or pork whatever I feel like. Detailed rich. Detailed


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well I never wrote down my food or logged it and I did fine gaining size. Not so many years ago I was a 150lb runner and now I'm 242lbs. And no I'm not fat,  you just gotta force it down.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 10, 2013)

xvvfacevvx said:


> the guy is 165lbs starting a 5k diet off the bat is foolish. He is smart by setting a standard and i am sure he will increase his kcal by 400-500 every few weeks if gains are not being made until he hits his sweet spot....



x2


----------



## Kalel (Nov 11, 2013)

I changed this a bit. 

55 grams fat
292 grams carbs
291 grams protein 
2752 calories 

Probably going to need to up calories for sure but it's a good start.

Big changes came with the timing of protein (adding a preworkout scoop) and an intraworkout carb (highly branched cyclic dextrin)


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Put EVOO on anything you can. Plenty of healthy fat calories there.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 11, 2013)

Like ojs from Alinboard said once, and I remember it...you gotta eat for the weight you want to be, not for the weight you are now.  I guess that goes for both cutting and bulking.


----------



## usmcmuscleman (Nov 19, 2013)

Gotta eat big to get big. But try to maintain a 85% clean diet


----------

